# uvesafb help

## Silent-Hunter

I can't seem to find this kernel option: "<*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support"

Did it change to a different name?

----------

## Hu

I still see it here.  Perhaps you could tell us what kernel version you are using and why you want to enable this feature?

----------

## chithanh

The config option is named CONFIG_FB_UVESA, you can press / in menuconfig to search for it.

The search results will also list the dependencies which must be enabled first before this option shows up in menuconfig.

----------

## Silent-Hunter

Thanks for the help! I wanted to use uvesafb, and now I can, hopefully. I really appreciate it.

----------

## Twenynge

I'm having the same issue.  A search indicates it depends on HAS_IOMEM, FB, and CONNECTOR.  I've found fb and connector, when doing a search for has_iomem doesn't have a location listed.  Does anybody know where has_iomem is?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Twenynge,

Its an arch dependant setting.  You either have it or not.

What arch are you on?

On a PC you may be able to influence in with a BIOS setting.

----------

